# Random and/or pointless facts?



## Jonnaius (Apr 15, 2008)

Lets see who knows the most pointless fact!

Apparently, 40,000 oranges sank when the titanic did. Can anyone else beat that in pointlessness?


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2008)

The loudest living animal is a blue whale.   It can produce sounds up to 188 deibels.  Also, this thread.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 15, 2008)

Chocolate and caffeine molecules are only 1 group away from each other. Chocolate has a CH3 group, whereas caffeine has only an H.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 15, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> The loudest living animal is a blue whale.   It can produce sounds up to 188 deibels.  Also, this thread.



Incorrect.  The animal capable of producing the loudest sound is more like something that the blue whale might feed on...the Pistol Shrimp.  It has one pincer which is larger than the other, and specially adapted to snap shut so hard and fast, that it actually vaporizes a tiny bit of water, which creates a pressure wave equivalent to over 200dB in order to stun its prey.


----------



## eternal_flare (Apr 15, 2008)

Rilvor is the one with most post in this forum.

l
This fact is categorized as "Extremely Pointless Fact"

Also

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis is the longest English word.


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 15, 2008)

Well... I can blow bubbles with my spit... >.>


----------



## Thietogreth (Apr 15, 2008)

If your hand is bigger then your face you have cancer >.>...<.<...(take the bait)


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 15, 2008)

Cat bites have around a 30% chance of infection, whereas my human-bites at closer to 70%.
Also, the state of California says that my metallic prisma markers cause cancer. >.> <.<


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 15, 2008)

eternal_flare said:
			
		

> Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis is the longest English word.


An addendum:
(Broken apart to prevent stretching)

In the Middle Ages
ornicopytheobibliopsychocrystarro
scioaerogenethliometeoroaustrohie
roanthropoichthyopyrosiderochpno
myoalectryoophiobotanopegohydro
rhabdocrithoaleuroalphitohalomoly
bdoclerobeloaxinocoscinodactyliog
eolithopessopsephocatoptrotephra
oneirochiroonychodactyloarithstich
ooxogeloscogastrogyrocerobletono
oenoscapulinaniac

was used to describe a deluded individual who indulges in superstitious practices.


This word is quite antiquated and no longer considered part of official English (if it ever once was).


----------



## Oni (Apr 15, 2008)

Interesting!

You should attempt to pronounce that with your vocal capabilities!


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 15, 2008)

98% of teenagers have made a "98% of teenagers" signature the other 2% who haven't have copied and pasted this in their signature


----------



## Esplender (Apr 15, 2008)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> In the Middle Ages
> ornicopytheobibliopsychocrystarro
> scioaerogenethliometeoroaustrohie
> roanthropoichthyopyrosiderochpno
> ...



It's now been shortened to "Pretentious and lonely goth fag".


----------



## eternal_flare (Apr 15, 2008)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> eternal_flare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand why it only *was*. Normal people can't afford to remember that, can they?


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 15, 2008)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Xipoid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even more shortened to Heretic

Also; lol @ Rilvor fact.


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, lots of comments quick!

Also, I could have sworn that Antidisestablishmentarianism was the longest word in the english dictonary. Then again, maybe not. I'm pretty sure it is though. Keep the pointlessness coming! 

Also, another pointless thing to mention, I am a paradox  I'm a Furry thats allergic to Fur! so, i shouldnt actually exist, and therefore, i probably dont.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 15, 2008)

Fact: Each person eats over a pound of dirt every year.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 15, 2008)

Each person also eats an average of eight spiders a year, they crawl into your mouth when you are asleep.
I swear I was TERRIFIED of sleeping when I heard that one 0.0


----------



## Takiro (Apr 15, 2008)

the average exit speed of ketchup is 40 Kilometer (24.85 miles) a year.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 15, 2008)

Random fact: In Canada, milk comes in bags.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 15, 2008)

The United States has never lost a war in which mules were used.


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 15, 2008)

the first bomb dropped on berlin by the allied forces during WW2 killed the only elephant in the berlin zoo


----------



## Aden (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm using this forum to procrastinate on doing my homework.

/Well, it's pointless, anyway.


----------



## SoulEmber (Apr 15, 2008)

The housefly hums in the middle octave, key of F.


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 15, 2008)

the billionth digit of pi is 9


----------



## Tycho (Apr 15, 2008)

Dueling is legal in Paraguay as long as both parties are registered blood donors.


----------



## CheezWizTimeLord (Apr 15, 2008)

Sherlock Holmes never said "Elementary, my dear Watson."

At 90 weapons per 100 civilians, the US has the world's highest rate of gun ownership. 

The first cigarettes were rolled by Egyptian soldiers in the 1800s the men were just trying to salvage some discarded cigars. 

There is a law on the books of Detroit, Michigan that states that "Alligators may not be tied to fire hydrants." 

The first owner of the Marlboro Company died of lung cancer.

and...

Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door.

that is all I can think of


----------



## Thietogreth (Apr 15, 2008)

You save gas the slower you drive =3


----------



## Aden (Apr 15, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> You save gas the slower you drive =3



FALSE. Most car engines attain their peak efficiencies around 4500 rpm.

Edit: Of course, it takes more gas to get up that speed, too.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 15, 2008)

On the average, more animals are killed by motorists than by hunters with guns.

Adolf Hitler's favorite dog, Blondi, an Alsatian, was used to make sure his cyanide capsules were lethal. Hitler used the cyanide to commit suicide when he saw it worked on Blondi.  (ANOTHER reason Hitler was a bastard.)

In Somalia, Africa, it's been decreed illegal to carry old chewing gum stuck on the tip of your nose.

More people are killed by donkeys annually than are killed in plane crashes.

You can tell the sex of a horse by its teeth. Most males have 40, females have 36. (Or, you might notice the fact that said horse has a baseball bat, not a catcher's mitt...)

Oscar Wilde served two years at hard labor after being found guilty of homosexuality.  (It's difficult for me to imagine Mr. Wilde performing hard labor, having seen pictures of him.)

The 1997 Jack Nicholson film As Good As It Gets is known in China as "Mr. Cat Poop."


----------



## KalinaEllenberg (Apr 15, 2008)

I like Cheerios!


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 15, 2008)

The average density of the universe is one proton per cubic meter. 

The dot over the letter "i" is called a tittle.

111,111,111 multiplied by 111,111,111 equals 12,345,678,987,654,321.


I love random factoids.


----------



## Thietogreth (Apr 15, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Thietogreth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must depend on the car then, cause they tested it.


----------



## Turioko (Apr 15, 2008)

Just some things I found interesting. 

"More people are killed annually by donkeys than die in air
crashes."

"A pregnant goldfish is called a twit."



			
				Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> Random fact: In Canada, milk comes in bags.



They sell cartons here[to], don't they sell bagged milk in America? ~Grey


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 15, 2008)

Turioko said:
			
		

> Just some things I found interesting.
> 
> "More people are killed annually by donkeys than die in air
> crashes."
> ...



I lol'd.

In other news, you're all gay.

Stephen Glass is old news and also a despised bastard.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 15, 2008)

At least 3 people have a Rilvor quote in their signature (If I remember correctly...I just thought about that because of Alex's sig)


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Apr 15, 2008)

"If you yelled for 8 years ,7 months and 6 days you would have produced enough energy to heat a cup of coffee."

"In 1892, Italy _raised_ the minimum age for marriage for girls to 12."
I'd be scared to know what it was before then.  o_o

"The Boston University Bridge is the only place in the world where a boat can sail under a train driving under a car driving under an airplane"


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 15, 2008)

The principality of Monaco has so many cars that they wouldn't be able to fit on the roads at the same time.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 16, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Thietogreth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, _but_, a linear increase in speed results in an exponential increase in aerodynamic drag, requiring even more power to push through the air, which uses up more fuel per cylinder stroke.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 16, 2008)

it is impossible to lick your elbow 




(now how many of you just tried it...i did when i first hear bout that fact T.T)


----------



## Woofi (Apr 16, 2008)

Beastcub said:
			
		

> it is impossible to lick your elbow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I licked someone else's elbow once. à² _à²


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 16, 2008)

My buddy can lick his elbow.

I think its better to say you can't touch your elbow with the hand of the same arm.


----------



## Syz (Apr 16, 2008)

I _have_ licked my elbow.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 16, 2008)

Syz said:
			
		

> I _have_ licked my elbow.



Either you had a broken arm or a very long tongue.

Eating the green parts of a newly dug-up potato will kill you.


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 16, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> Eating the green parts of a newly dug-up potato will kill you.



I dunno about that... I lived in Idaho for about 10 years, and I don't think that's true. It's just a sunburned part of the potato. The only bad spots you should watch out for are parts that have been eaten away or rotted away


----------



## Tycho (Apr 16, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> Eating the green parts of a newly dug-up potato will kill you.



Potatoes are related to nightshade, so this strikes me as entirely probable.  Although I'm not sure it would KILL you, it would certainly make you ill.

Cyanide can be found in the foliage of cherry trees, in trace amounts.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 16, 2008)

the size of a chickens egg is related to its age- AA eggs are laid by older hens


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 16, 2008)

Beastcub said:
			
		

> the size of a chickens egg is related to its age- AA eggs are laid by older hens



Very true  My parents raise chickens and we find that to be true. And it goes according to breed too


----------



## SoulEmber (Apr 16, 2008)

Bank robber John Dillinger played professional baseball.

If you toss a penny 10000 times, it will not be heads 5000 times, but more like 4950. The heads picture weighs more, so it ends up on the bottom.

The glue on Israeli postage stamps is certified kosher. 

Hydroxydesoxycorticosterone and hydroxydeoxycorticosterones are the largest anagrams.

Los Angeles's full name is "El Pueblo de Nuestra Senora la Reina de los Angeles de Porciuncula."

Only one person in two billion will live to be 116 or older.

An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain.


----------



## Githgulcag (Apr 16, 2008)

Beastcub said:
			
		

> it is impossible to lick your elbow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it's not impossible. I can lick my elbow and I know some other people who can also do it.


----------



## Azure (Apr 16, 2008)

Pointless fact, I cannot lick my elbow.


----------



## KalinaEllenberg (Apr 16, 2008)

It's illegal to drink beer out of a bucket while you're sitting on a curb in St. Louis

Over 2500 left handed people a year are killed from using products made for right handed people


----------



## Seratuhl (Apr 16, 2008)

The Human female mind, naturally, has a 23% thicker lobe ( right, left, frontal, etc ) connection. This does not increase intellectual capabilities, however, but it does allow human females to easily express their emotions in a way human males can't.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 16, 2008)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> The Human female mind, naturally, has a 23% thicker lobe ( right, left, frontal, etc ) connection. This does not increase intellectual capabilities, however, but it does allow human females to easily express their emotions in a way human males can't.



I wondered when you'd show up with something interesting.

Magic Mushroom has a dictionary entry.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 16, 2008)

The seeds of apples do indeed contain a cyanide compound.


----------



## arcticsilver (Apr 16, 2008)

Its illegal to shoot a whale from a moving train in NJ.  other things you can't do in NJ like drive and eat a ham sandwich apparently and on Sunday in Newark you need a doctor note to get ice cream


----------



## SoulEmber (Apr 16, 2008)

The band Duran Duran got their name from an astronaut in the 1968 Jane Fonda movie "Barbarella.

Cleo and Caesar were the early stage names of Cher and Sonny Bono.

Ben and Jerry's send the waste from making ice cream to local pig farmers to use as feed. Pigs love the stuff, except for one flavor: Mint Oreo.

The company providing the liability insurance for the Republican National Convention in San Diego is the same firm that insured the maiden voyage of the RMS Titanic.

Al Capone's business card said he was a used furniture dealer.

Dr. Samuel A. Mudd was the physician who set the leg of Lincoln's assassin John Wilkes Booth...and whose shame created the expression for ignominy, "His name is Mudd."


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 16, 2008)

Bela Lugosi was buried with the cape he wore when he played Count Dracula in the 1931 film, Dracula.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 16, 2008)

SoulEmber said:
			
		

> Ben and Jerry's send the waste from making ice cream to local pig farmers to use as feed. Pigs love the stuff, except for one flavor: Mint Oreo.



Well, goes to show you just how poor their taste in ice cream is.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Apr 16, 2008)

Rainbowshaven said:
			
		

> Cat bites have around a 30% chance of infection, whereas my human-bites at closer to 70%.
> Also, the state of California says that my metallic prisma markers cause cancer. >.> <.<




...O__O I got a metallic marker for my birthday D:>


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 16, 2008)

Cats are generally lactose intolerant.  So stop feeding Fluffy milk.


----------



## Slayn (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a whole book on pointless info like why short naps are called cat naps it is because a cat is not sleeping the entire time.  they will wake up periodically so short naps are cat naps.


----------



## Seratuhl (Apr 17, 2008)

- 90% of the graduates from Miskatonic University now spend most of their lives as slaves to the elder gods.

- Blizzard Entertainment's most original game idea was Diablo.

- There are special cults in India that worship vaginas.

- King Leonidas will make an appearance in Soul Calibur IV

- Approximately 50% of the furry fandom is sexually submissive ( Yessssss )

- The bitch is always in it.... I HATE HER!!!!!

- There is no such thing as innocence....only varying degrees of guilt.

- H.R Giger, designer/father of the xenomorph from the "Aliens" films, originally wanted the xenomorph to have breasts.

- The Alien movie originally had a rape scene between Ripley and the xenomorph, but was turned down due to "ethical" reasons.


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 17, 2008)

The makers of the alien film also thought 'how can we make a really scary alien?'

Then one of them came up with the idea - 'How about one that screws you?'

And the idea for facehuggers was born....

Also, the spartans had some very strange ideas on sex. Their 'Philosophy' on it was a woman for reproduction, a boy for pleasure and a goat for extacy. I would hate to see what their idea of an orgy was....


----------



## Thietogreth (Apr 17, 2008)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> - There is no such thing as innocence....only varying degrees of guilt.



Just out of curiosity where did you get that from? (I've heard it in W40K by the librarian)


----------



## Meliz (Apr 17, 2008)

It is possible to litterally beat the shit out of someone if you hit them just right with the right timing.

also, the fact that you can read this makes you smarter than 34% of the collection of people who are estimated to have lived since 5000BC.
als je dit ook kan lezen, ben je slimmer dan 37% van alle mensen die hebben geleefd sinds 5000 vChr.

lastly, english stands out as the language with most words similar to alphabet letter pronunciation. A = a. B = bee. C = sea/see. G = gee. I = i. P = urination. Q = queue. R = are. T = tee/tea. U = you. Y = why.


----------



## SoulEmber (Apr 18, 2008)

The longest recorded flight of a chicken is thirteen seconds.

Wilma Flintstone's maiden name was Wilma Slaghoopal, and Betty Rubble's Maiden name was Betty Jean Mcbricker.

111,111,111 x 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321

The Ramses brand condom is named after the great pharaoh Ramses II who fathered over 160 children.

If NASA sent birds into space they would soon die, they need gravity to swallow.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 18, 2008)

There are 43 quintillion possible configurations for a Rubik's Cube...but only 1 solution.


----------



## Moku (Apr 18, 2008)

stewardessess is the longest word you can type with only your left hand.


----------



## RedVein (Apr 18, 2008)

If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days, you would have produced enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee. 

If you fart consistently for 6 years and 9 months, enough gas is produced to create the energy of an atomic bomb. 

 Humans and dolphins are the only species that have sex for pleasure.

Starfish don't have brains. 

Mosquito repellents don't repel. They hide you. The spray blocks the mosquito's sensors so they don't know you're there.

The liquid inside young coconuts can be used as substitute for blood plasma

Walt Disney was afraid of mice. 

Pearls melt in vinegar.

 On average, 100 people choke to death on ball-point pens every year. 


The electric chair was invented by a dentist

There are no clocks in Las Vegas gambling casinos!

Clinophobia is the fear of beds!

One in every 4 Americans has appeared on television!


----------



## Meliz (Apr 18, 2008)

look at your zipper. One in Nine people has a zipper made by YKK. they make more zippers each day than there are people on the world.


----------



## BassMan (Apr 18, 2008)

The travelling midway Cumberland Valley Shows (who went out of business last year) was a tax write-off for CVS Pharmacy (The "CVS" actually stands for Cumberland Valley Shows) and Cracker Barrel Restaraunts. All 3 businesses have the same owner somewhere in their stocks.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 18, 2008)

Nintendo had a (probably) short lived satellite plugin for the SNES that allowed downloading extremely revamped older games. Some were only playable during set hours of the day.

I has 9 empty pepsi cans on my desk.



> One in every 4 Americans has appeared on television!



Yeah... I've been on tv...


----------



## BassMan (Apr 18, 2008)

When I did Spits or Swallows on the Funday PawPet Show, I was the only guest who didn't dislike anything sampled. (We sampled durian candy, Moxie soda, a Japanese cumquat soda, and some unknown Japanese candy)


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 18, 2008)

Certain species of monkeys have been observed pleasuring themselves with sticks.

George Washington Carver did not, in fact, invent peanut butter.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 18, 2008)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> Blizzard Entertainment's most original game idea was Diablo.



Actually, since Diablo is just a ripoff of NetHack/Slash'EM, that doesn't count as original at all IMO.



			
				RedVein said:
			
		

> Humans and dolphins are the only species that have sex for pleasure.



Debatable.  Bonobos are known to engage in sexual activity, seemingly for no other reason than recreation at times.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 18, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> Seratuhl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notice Sera said "Most original", that doesn't mean it has to be in the slightest


----------



## Tycho (Apr 18, 2008)

SoulEmber said:
			
		

> The Ramses brand condom is named after the great pharaoh Ramses II who fathered over 160 children.



Not exactly a great thing to have associated with a condom.



			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> Notice Sera said "Most original", that doesn't mean it has to be in the slightest



True, that.


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 18, 2008)

All porcupines float in water.

Armadillos are the only animals besides humans that can get
leprosy.

Your stomach has to produce a new layer of mucus every two weeks
otherwise it will digest itself.

A duck's quack doesn't echo, and no one knows why.

The only 15 letter word that can be spelled without repeating a
letter is 'uncopyrightable'.

It was discovered on a space mission that a frog can throw up.
The frog throws up its stomach first, so the stomach is dangling
out of its mouth. Then the frog uses its forearms to dig out all
of the stomach's contents and then swallows the stomach back
down again.

A pig's orgasm lasts for 30 minutes.

Studies show that if a cat falls off the 7th floor of a
building, it has about 30% less chance of surviving than a cat
that falls off the 20th floor. It supposedly takes about eight
floors for the cat to realize what is occurring, relax and
correct itself.

Emus and kangaroos cannot walk backwards, and are on the
Australian coat of arms for that reason.

Norvelle Rogers is the real name of 'Shaggy' in Scooby Doo.

Certain frogs can be frozen solid, then thawed, and survive.

Cat's urine glows under UV light

Every time you lick a stamp, you're consuming 1/10 of a calorie.

Babies are born without kneecaps. They don't appear until the
child reaches 2-6 years of age.

In every episode of Seinfeld there is a Superman somewhere.

a whales penis is clled a dork


----------



## BassMan (Apr 18, 2008)

Professional Wrestling does not origninate from the Greeks or Romans, but rather carnies! The first wrestling matches were held in the circus between 2 strongmen or 2 midgets where the match would be best 2 of 3 bouts.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 18, 2008)

unicorns were not always associated with sissy girl things.
in old folklore they were known to kill lions. man kind could catch one by luring them out with a virgin girl who would then place a golden bridle upon the beast, if the girl lied an thus was not a virgin the unicorn would kill her for being unpure and lying O.O


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 18, 2008)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Nintendo had a (probably) short lived satellite plugin for the SNES that allowed downloading extremely revamped older games. Some were only playable during set hours of the day.
> 
> I has 9 empty pepsi cans on my desk.
> 
> ...



So have I. Pay-per-view, and only for about a half-second (WWE Cyber Sunday, Oct 2007)


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 18, 2008)

The acronym of Fur Affinity Page spells FAP..

-Onyx


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 18, 2008)

Princess Mononoke is an awsome film but there was one small blooper during the film: as the wild boars are leaving the meadow (after seeing Ashitaka and meeting up with Morro) if you listen close you can hear a rooster crowing along with the pig sounds.

took me years to realize it as i own chickens and our own rooster never shuts up! XD


----------



## BassMan (Apr 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:
			
		

> Kajet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been on TV 3 times: once as a kid getting my autograph signed by Don Zimmer at the 1989 Chicago Cubs Convention (WGN TV 9:00 News), 2nd time was doing a crafting project in Cub Scouts (KWQC TV6 out of Davenport, IA), and 3rd time was driving a stake into asphalt without a shirt on while setting up a carnival game at the 2004 Kansas State Fair (Channel 10 News out of Whichita, KS)


----------



## Azure (Apr 19, 2008)

My uncle appeared on cops.  They took him to jail, the drunk bastard.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 19, 2008)

I saw the first of the bats out of hibernation at sunset today. It made me smile.


----------



## Arc (Apr 19, 2008)

I haven't slept for exactly 85987 seconds.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 19, 2008)

I just died for the 100th time in NetHack.

This calls for some sort of celebration.


----------



## valkura (Apr 19, 2008)

BassMan said:
			
		

> I've been on TV 3 times: once as a kid getting my autograph signed by Don Zimmer at the 1989 Chicago Cubs Convention (WGN TV 9:00 News), 2nd time was doing a crafting project in Cub Scouts (KWQC TV6 out of Davenport, IA), and 3rd time was driving a stake into asphalt without a shirt on while setting up a carnival game at the 2004 Kansas State Fair (Channel 10 News out of Whichita, KS)


I was on tv once.  Local news did a story on me when I graduated. ^_^

Random fact... there are 336 dimples on a golf ball.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 19, 2008)

Open bolt paintball guns are not more accurate than a closed bolt paintball gun.

-Onyx


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 19, 2008)

corals may look like a plant but they are actually invertebrate animals that contain symbiotic algae in their tissues that turn sunlight into food.
 in an aquarium the brighter the light the better the coral color as they will turn brown if not enough light is provided in an attempt to obsorb more light.
 corals come in 3 catgegories: SPS (small polyp stony coral) LPS (large polyp stony coral) and Soft (no calcuim base just fleshy tissue) 
some corals have no symbiotic algae and are filter feeders, these are hard to keep alive in captivity and odly enough include a species called the "sun coral" even though it grows in shadows.
(i has a 70 gallon reef aquarium BTW  )


----------



## BassMan (Apr 19, 2008)

Winegard, the company that makes every dish for DirectTV and Dish Network, is based out of my hometown of Burlington, Iowa. Their CEO Randy Winegard is the richest man in that town!


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 19, 2008)

A couple that I found interesting ^__^

-In the average lifetime, a person will walk the equivalent of 5 times around the equator.
-The 57 on Heinz ketchup bottles represents the number of varieties of pickles the company once had.
-The first known contraceptive was crocodile dung, used by Egyptians in 2000 B.C.
-Mario, of Super Mario Bros. fame, appeared in the 1981 arcade game, Donkey Kong. His original name was Jumpman, but was changed to Mario to honor the Nintendo of America's landlord, Mario Segali.
-On average, there are 178 sesame seeds on each McDonalds BigMac bun.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 19, 2008)

I have been on tv twice, once as a local plug for the Fox station a loooong time ago... I was plugging Tiny toons, that's how long ago it was.

Second time (If I recall correctly) was on a semi-national news story kind of show cause I guess being a good person is a rare thing anymore...


----------



## Tycho (Apr 19, 2008)

Rainbowshaven said:
			
		

> -The first known contraceptive was crocodile dung, used by Egyptians in 2000 B.C.



EGYPTIAN 1: "This crocodile poo will protect you from getting pregnant."

EGYPTIAN 2" "Well, duh. It stinks. No one will want to come NEAR me, never mind get me pregnant..."

Also, Kajet, whenever I read your signature, Denis Leary's "Asshole" song plays in my head.


----------



## Meliz (Apr 19, 2008)

i was on tv at least once, when a Lara Croft lookalike came to some video game store and they were shooting views of the crowd.
interesting fact: that was the day i heard "never gonna give you up" for the first time. Never did quite get that song out of my head...


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Apr 20, 2008)

Did you know that a pig's orgasm last for half an hour. 
Did you know that a dolphin can ejaculate up to 18 feet.
I do...and I never forget it....thank you 2sense for ruining so many parts of my fragile little mind.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 20, 2008)

Sinister South Paw said:
			
		

> Did you know that a pig's orgasm last for half an hour.
> Did you know that a dolphin can ejaculate up to 18 feet.
> I do...and I never forget it....thank you 2sense for ruining so many parts of my fragile little mind.



I've heard worse.  For instance, the female bedbug has no "hole" for the male to "insert" himself into.  So the male literally bores into the female's shell and ejaculates.  

And getting off in a different direction, the werewolves of legends were not fearsome creatures.  In fact, in Portuguese myth, the werewolf was an incredibly cowardly critter.  They were very scared of light and were said to gather round houses and bark at them until the homeowner blew out all the candles.


----------



## Thietogreth (Apr 20, 2008)

Rainbowshaven said:
			
		

> -Mario, of Super Mario Bros. fame, appeared in the 1981 arcade game, Donkey Kong. His original name was Jumpman, but was changed to Mario to honor the Nintendo of America's landlord, Mario Segali.



I actualy remember hearing that a few years ago.

Wolves have three types of holws.  One for territory, one for locating other pack members or giving their current location, and one to rally a pack or packs (I forget if it was both or just one)


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Apr 21, 2008)

Robert Oppenhiemer, the creater of the atomic bomb quoted a Hindu scripture upon seeing the destruction of the first testing of the bomb. " I am become death, destroyer of worlds." He sank slowly into insanity soon after.


----------



## Meliz (Apr 21, 2008)

old zombie stories had a weirder ending than "shotgun till pudding", where they were dissolved by salt.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 21, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> Wolves have three types of holws.  One for territory, one for locating other pack members or giving their current location, and one to rally a pack or packs (I forget if it was both or just one)



Actually, that's incorrect.  Wolves only have one form of howl.  From that, it is suspected that vocal variation is used to relay information.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 21, 2008)

Only 5% of the population dream in colour. (How they figured that out I do not know.)


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 21, 2008)

The Fallopian Tubes are actually named after their discoverer, the 16th century anatomist and physician, Gabriele Falloppio.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 21, 2008)

i dream in color


----------



## Thietogreth (Apr 21, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Only 5% of the population dream in colour. (How they figured that out I do not know.)



I'm one of those =3  For the dreams that I do remember that is...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 21, 2008)

There is a gene that causes blood cells to lack a protein that HIV requires to cause AIDS.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 21, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Only 5% of the population dream in colour. (How they figured that out I do not know.)



Really? I guess I'm lucky then...my dreams are very vibrant.


----------



## BassMan (Apr 21, 2008)

While many think dunk tank bans are due to safety regulations, many of them have been due to clowns with poor judgement of when not to use deeper insults in the tank.


----------



## Aden (Apr 21, 2008)

I've drawn some of the scenes from my dreams, and I've distinctly remembered color. Cool.

Bamboo plants can grow up to 36 inches in 24 hours.


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 21, 2008)

A kangaroo, when first born can fit on a nickel.


----------



## BassMan (Apr 22, 2008)

Randal Poffo (Better known as "The Macho Man" Randy Savage) is actually in the Italian-American Hall of Fame


----------



## Thorne (Apr 22, 2008)

Ducks can't walk without bobbing their heads.


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 22, 2008)

bats only fly left when exiting a cave


----------



## Meliz (Apr 22, 2008)

see attachment.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 22, 2008)

Meliz said:
			
		

> see attachment.



Thats cheating.


----------



## Meliz (Apr 22, 2008)

Thorne said:
			
		

> Meliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hows that?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 22, 2008)

Thorne said:
			
		

> Ducks can't walk without bobbing their heads.



You can't hear a ducks echo either.


----------



## BassMan (Apr 22, 2008)

If you feed a bird rice or Alka-Seltzer, it's stomach will explode!


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 22, 2008)

Wait Wait said:
			
		

> bats only fly left when exiting a cave



FALSE


----------



## Thietogreth (Apr 22, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Wait Wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fact:  Wait Wait FAILS X3


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 22, 2008)

The longest word in any of the major English language dictionaries is pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis, a 45-letter word which refers to a lung disease

Assemblywomen (Ecclesiazousae), the ancient Greek comedic playwright Aristophanes created a word of 183 letters which describes a dish by stringing together its ingredients.

Lopadotemakhoselakhogameokranioleipsanodrimypotrimmatosilphiokarabomelitokatakekhymenokikhlepikossyphophattoperister-alektryonoptokephalliokigklopeleiolagÅiosiraiobaphÄ“traganopterÃ½gÅn,

As the largest known protein, titin also has the longest IUPAC name. The full chemical name, containing 189,819 letters, is sometimes stated to be the longest word in the English language

Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateapokaiwhenuakitanatahu 	85 	Longest officially recognized place name


----------



## Meliz (Apr 22, 2008)

pointless fact. I'm going to bed right now, and i'm going to watch national geographic channel cuz it's cool.

it is probably the awesomest nighttime channel in my country.

also, i can smell apple pie being baked from my window. i have crazy neighbours that bake pie at midnight. yes, it's midnight.

goodnight, people!!!!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 22, 2008)

Meliz said:
			
		

> also, i can smell apple pie being baked from my window.



heh, why just smell it when you can bake it yourself, I figure.



			
				NewfDraggie said:
			
		

> Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateapokaiwhenuakitanatahu 	85 	Longest officially recognized place name



In New Zealand, translates to something like "some guy played a song to his love on his nose flute" or something like that.


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Apr 23, 2008)

Some years before coming to power Adolf Hitler was arrested as a male prostitute in Munich. Explains alot really.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 23, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Digitalpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm...Well what colour was C'thulhu when you saw him in your dreams? 


Your nose and ears never stop growing. (It's true - Look at Borat's nose or Prince Charles's ears and you'll see what I mean)


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 23, 2008)

finger nails grow faster than toenails


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 23, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



facepalm.jpg color.


----------



## Oni (Apr 23, 2008)

Random and most definitely NOT pointless.

http://www.aubg.bg/cs100/prepositions.htm


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 23, 2008)

Mice can survive falls equivalent to a human falling off a 10 story building unscathed.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 23, 2008)

A perfect tangent is 45 degrees

I hate meth...erm...math...


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Apr 23, 2008)

The Aztec calander predicts the world will end in 2012.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 23, 2008)

Doesn't predict that, it simply didn't go further then that.. Which is what I remember, never did any research on it.

-Onyx


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2008)

Sinister South Paw said:
			
		

> The Aztec *Mayan* calander predicts the world will end in 2012.



Fixed.


----------



## Azure (Apr 23, 2008)

Edit- I refrsh thread gud 

The Chinese created a crossbow with a repeat fire clip over a 1000 years ago.  AUTO CROSSBOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Kipple (Apr 24, 2008)

When slugs, born hermaphrodites, mate, sometimes their genitals get so tangled that one has to chew the other's off. That poor guy can still mate, but only using female parts.

Some dragonfly males have a modified penis that allows them to scoop another male's sperm out of a female and replace it with his own.


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 24, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cry:


----------



## Mayfurr (Apr 24, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> NewfDraggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"The summit where Tamatea, the man with the big knees, the climber of mountains, the land-swallower who travelled about, played his nose flute to his loved one."

And to continue:
The kiwi has the largest egg in proportion to its body size of any bird.

The M25 motorway in the UK almost completely encircles the city of London.

Until 2004, while it was illegal in New Zealand for a female prostitute to request payment for sexual services, it was not illegal for a man to _offer_ payment to a female prostitute for sexual services. (After 2004, prostitution became legal.)

"Unsinkable Sam" was the nickname given to a ship's cat who saw service in both the German Navy and Royal Navy during the Second World War, serving on board three vessels and surviving the sinking of all three: the German battleship Bismarck, the destroyer HMS Cossack, and the aircraft carrier HMS Ark Royal.

Haast's Eagle was a massive, now extinct eagle that once lived on the South Island of New Zealand. Weighing between 10 and 15kg, with a wingspan of 2.6 to 3m, it was the largest eagle to have ever lived.


----------



## Thietogreth (Apr 24, 2008)

Sinister South Paw said:
			
		

> The Mayan calander predicts the world will end in 2012.



I thought it was supposed to be 2010

(almost forgot)Edit: Fact: My highschool class had some really stupid people.  One person from my class decided to stick two paper clips into an electric socket...and did get zapped and fell out of his desk.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 24, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:
			
		

> You can't hear a ducks echo either.



False.  This was done on an episode of Mythbusters.  You'll hear the echo, it just sounds a lot like the original quack, so you'll *think* you're still hearing the original sound.



			
				Thietogreth said:
			
		

> I thought it was supposed to be 2010



Nope.  2012.  Specifically, the Mesoamerican "Long Count" calendar "rolls over" on December 21, 2012.

For more info, see the Long Count page on Wikipedia.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 26, 2008)

lions can mate to upto 50 times a day. i bet i can top that xD


----------



## Meliz (Apr 27, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> lions can mate to upto 50 times a day. i bet i can top that xD



damn i can't even get it up half that many times to begin with!

*what is mental image'd cannot be unmental image'd*


----------



## Azure (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.extremeironing.com/

This is real.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Apr 29, 2008)

The first gun to use spitzer style high volecity rounds was the German made Mauser Gewehr 98, first made in 1898. This greatly improved accuracy, but forced the gun to be unable to use a tube magazine as the results are potentially explosive.

Also the first semi-automatic pistol to find any real success and be adopted for standard military use was the Mauser C96 pistol first adopted in 1896 it used a bottleneck 7.63x25mm round that gave the gun a surpizing effective range of 100m which is impressive for a semi-automatic pistol.

The first successful repeating rifle was the Henry rifle which was fielded in about the middle of the Civil War by the Union Army, this design was latter used to make the famous and iconic Winchester lever action rifles. The rapid firing Henry and Winchester rifles were fazed out of use by the US military in favor of far inferior trap door rifles which left US troops with a server disadvantage when faced by Native American tribes armed with Winchester rifles. The trap door was then being fazed out by the Krag-Jorgenson rifle, which when the Spanish-American war broke out left American troops at a disadvantage against the Spanish troops who were armed with Mauser rifles.
After seeing the combat effectiveness of the Mauser during the Spanish-American War the US Army obtained a liscene from the Mauser company to produce their own Mauser-style rifle, known as the Springfield 1903. The rifle orginally used a non-spitzer style round known as the .30/'03 which was three years later fazed out by the spitzer style .30/'06, now Springfields chambered for the now obsolet .30/'03 round will go for thousands for dollars to collectors. The Springfield rifle proved itself a devistatingly accurate rifle in WW1 when US Marines started killing Germans at 800 yards away with standard issue rifles. The Springfield was fazed out as the main combat weapon of the US Army by the M1 Garand rifle; the first semi-automatic rifle to be adopted by any military as a standard issue weapon. The M1 Garand put the average American soldier in a very advantagious position against his Axis counterparts in WW2 by providing him with a semi-automatic rifle, compared to their bolt-action Mauser, Carcono and Arisaka rifles also the Garand held eight rounds, the German Mauser held only five.

Random fact; I just bought a Kar-98k last night
Random fact: Kar-98k stands for Karabiner-98kurz (Carbine 98 short in German)


----------



## Meliz (Apr 30, 2008)

matches weren't invented until AFTER the lighter.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 30, 2008)

the last letter of the alphabet is Z


----------



## Pandaf (Apr 30, 2008)

*Clears throat* This guy on Killzone Liberation, thought you could get custom firm wire (Needed to do hacks) But droping his PSP on the ground, and he droped it xD, He said his screen has a crack.

Another little kid microwaved his, Ended up getting a knew one, cause he didnt want to contact sony about trying to hack, AND microwaving his PSP.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Edit- I refrsh thread gud
> 
> The Chinese created a crossbow with a repeat fire clip over a 1000 years ago.  AUTO CROSSBOW!!!!!!!




Thats a Chukonu (Not spelt right)


----------



## Slayn (Apr 30, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> Wow, lots of comments quick!
> 
> Also, I could have sworn that Antidisestablishmentarianism was the longest word in the english dictonary. Then again, maybe not. I'm pretty sure it is though. Keep the pointlessness coming!
> 
> Also, another pointless thing to mention, I am a paradox  I'm a Furry thats allergic to Fur! so, i shouldnt actually exist, and therefore, i probably dont.



sorry it is not and the longest word in the swedish language is the 
scientific way of saying sneezing.


----------



## Slayn (Apr 30, 2008)

benjamin franklin would take baths on his front lawn.


----------



## Pandaf (Apr 30, 2008)

Slayn said:


> benjamin franklin would take baths on his front lawn.



I thought he didnt wear undies to bed

HE DESCOVERED ELECTRICITY!

But not enough, so Led Zeppelin made a song called Communication Break down.


----------



## Meliz (Apr 30, 2008)

The Escapist said:
			
		

> A game designer working for a major company told me earlier this year that he hates negative reviews, but loves Zero Punctuation. He said a negative review on Zero Punctuation means more than a positive review anywhere else. You can't beat getting mentioned by the most popular guy on the internet, even if he's cutting your balls off. That's fame.


All quotes are facts, even if false. The actions of quoting someone that may or may not have said something, turns it into the fact of being quoted. Antecedence has little to no relation to quoting, although it is generally considered a necessity, I could quote Shakespeare by saying "Shakespeare said, and I quote, "quack quack mcherring"." and although Shakespeare (probably) never said that, I did, and thus the fact remains that the quote is a fact.


----------



## Slayn (Apr 30, 2008)

The producer of attack of the show on G4 is a furry and he found his mate by dressing up in a fursuit and jumping out at a random women who he convinced to come back to his apartment and had crazy mad jackrabbit sex with. and they have been together ever since.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 30, 2008)

Slayn said:


> The producer of attack of the show on G4 is a furry and he found his mate by dressing up in a fursuit and jumping out at a random women who he convinced to come back to his apartment and had crazy mad jackrabbit sex with. and they have been together ever since.



Evidence?


----------



## Pandaf (Apr 30, 2008)

PWNED stands for Pandaf Will Never Ever Destroy


----------



## Azure (Apr 30, 2008)

Slayn said:


> The producer of attack of the show on G4 is a furry and he found his mate by dressing up in a fursuit and jumping out at a random women who he convinced to come back to his apartment and had crazy mad jackrabbit sex with. and they have been together ever since.



What?  So he jumps out of alleys dresses as a rabbit in a bid to frighten women, yet one is not afraid and they go home and have sex?  ....What?


----------



## Krystalynn (May 10, 2008)

Critics often dub CCTV as "Big Brother surveillance", a reference to George Orwell's novel Nineteen Eighty-Four, which featured a two-way telescreen in every home through which The Party would monitor the populace. 

The apartment in which George Orwell wrote now has 32 CCTV cameras within 200 yards of it.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 10, 2008)

Slayn said:


> The producer of attack of the show on G4 is a furry and he found his mate by dressing up in a fursuit and jumping out at a random women who he convinced to come back to his apartment and had crazy mad jackrabbit sex with. and they have been together ever since.



Source please.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 11, 2008)

the majority of anencephalic babies die within four hours of birth.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 11, 2008)

50-75% of the dust in your house is actually cosmic dust from asteroids, meteorites, etc...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 11, 2008)

Cat urine glows under a black light.

There are 1,500,000 taste buds on your tongue.


----------



## WetWolf (May 12, 2008)

it took me 58 minutes to read all these posts
i have bats at my appatment that when you walk by at night they will bump into you 
my aunt only sneeses in multiples of three
most repeated fact thingys were the longest word ones


----------



## arcticsilver (May 12, 2008)

The brains uses the most energy.  My source Wikipedia lol


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 12, 2008)

The PokÃ©mon Franchis is due to release their eleventh movie this June.
The least time I checked, I weigh 270 pounds.


----------



## WetWolf (May 13, 2008)

i go into a fit of uncontrolale laughter everytime i see that quote XD weasels...XD jet engines...XDDD


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 25, 2008)

A friend of mine unknowingly lived in the same apartment as a meth lab.
She didn't realize it until the police busted them.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 25, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> The longest word in any of the major English language dictionaries is pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis



AKA Black Lung, a miner's disease which only started to show up after the invention of the 'Widowmaker' compressed air drill. This was because all the little bits of rock, after being chipped off by the drill, such as silica, would float through the air and inadvertently into a miners' lung, killing him, albeit slowly. Hence the name 'Widowmaker'. A water cooled version that keeps the dust down by flowing water directly into the drill hole wasn't introduced until 50 years later.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm gay

also, a year ago, NASA received a radio wave message that they believed to be a response from extra terrestrial life, and recently, they "say" that they confirmed it to be an unknown source, possibly leading to alien life. also, they stated that the reason they believe this is because the radio waves they had received have no resemblence to electro-magnetic sound waves (blah blah) through space.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 25, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm gay
> 
> also, a year ago, NASA received a radio wave message that they believed to be a response from extra terrestrial life, and recently, they "say" that they confirmed it to be an unknown source, possibly leading to alien life. also, they stated that the reason they believe this is because the radio waves they had received have no resemblence to electro-magnetic sound waves (blah blah) through space.



Here's something else about NASA:
The only space capsule that was ever lost at sea was the Liberty Bell 7. However it has since been found and recovered.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 25, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Here's something else about NASA:
> The only space capsule that was ever lost at sea was the Liberty Bell 7. However it has since been found and recovered.



nuuu! aliens took it! and now we're all gonna die!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

Male fleas have 2 penises

sea cucumbers fire their organs out their rectums at their enemies as a defence

there is a finch in the galapagos islands the drinks the blood ofthe larger animals there

hotdogs are filled with meat by-products and the thin layer of plastic looking stuff is really a lining of the pig's intestine

and many others


----------



## Thatch (Jun 25, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> hotdogs are filled with meat by-products and the thin layer of plastic looking stuff is really a lining of the pig's intestine



Welcome to the world of making sausages.

50% of the people don't realize that they're the half of the population... Is that pointless enough? XD


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 25, 2008)

szopaw said:


> 50% of the people don't realize that they're the half of the population... Is that pointless enough? XD



56% of all percentages are made up on the spot.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 25, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> 56% of all percentages are made up on the spot.


did you just make that up on the spot? XD


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

i drank 3 energy drinks 2 nights ago and it was like being on crack, i was so hyper O_O


----------



## Krugg (Jun 25, 2008)

Pacman's original name was going to be Puckman, but the Japanese company in charge of the name changed it because they feared Americans would vandalize the machines and change the name to something a little worse.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 25, 2008)

Kansas is _flatter_ than a pancake.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

i know i would!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 25, 2008)

I noticed that everytime I browse the internet, my hand is down my pants.... for no reason... it's just there, and I just relised that XD

that's the most important fact you will EVER come across!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, not sure if these are pointless but anyway they are facts nonetheless, found them in a book titled "And not many people know that either" by actor Micheal Caine

I will just pic a few random ones

A french executioner was sacked after pawning his guillotine

In the nineteenth century in brittain, failed suicides were hanged

At full tilt a rabbit can run at 34mph, a fox can only achieve 27mph.

Because steel expands when it is hot, the Eifall tower is 15cm (6 inches) taller in summer.

Orville Wright who, with his brother, was the first man to fly, was also involved in the worlds first fatal aircrash.

Two out of three of the worlds women are illiterate.

I could list a whole lot more from this book but i think those six is enough.


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 25, 2008)

It is an actual state law here in Indiana that you cannot give alcohol to a monkey.


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 25, 2008)

On average the water heater consumes the most electricity in a household...


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

lol im gonna drive to indiana and givesome alcohol to a monkey now


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 25, 2008)

It is illegal to smoke in a phonebox here in the UK

Have seen the stickers in them that say "It is against the law to smoke in these premises.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 25, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It is illegal to smoke in a phonebox here in the UK
> 
> Have seen the stickers in them that say "It is against the law to smoke in these premises.



that was the dumbest pointless fact I have ever heard! so dumb, that it doesn't matter! cause it's pointless XD

that's a pointless fact


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol lets see someone top my pointless fact XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 25, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Lol lets see someone top my pointless fact XD



if you try to tell me your pointless fact is more pointless than mine, you're automatically a communist who lives in Iraq and kicks babies at night... yup, I'm sry, but it's just a pointless fact that can't be topped... or else T_T


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 25, 2008)

This pear is considered god in some countries


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 25, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> This pear is considered god in some countries


i... uh... isn't that one of the trolls pictures? you know, how they have those stupid symbols like "pools closed" and the picture of that mask guy...?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 25, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> i... really *don't wanna know what the hell that* *is*... but ok 0_o


 
.... it's a pear 
EDIt why edit your post :roll:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 25, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> if you try to tell me your pointless fact is more pointless than mine, you're automatically a communist who lives in Iraq and kicks babies at night... yup, I'm sry, but it's just a pointless fact that can't be topped... or else T_T



No i didn't see your post before mine, and i resen t being called a communist just cause i failed to see a post before mine. Your's infact was more pointless than mine


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 25, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No i didn't see your post before mine, and i resen t being called a communist just cause i failed to see a post before mine. Your's infact was more pointless than mine


another pointless fact. I feel bad for calling you a communist... but uh... you didn't deny kicking babies XD


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jun 25, 2008)

a cube of gold that is 17 inches by 17 inches is a ton


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 25, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> i... uh... isn't that one of the trolls pictures? you know, how they have those stupid symbols like "pools closed" and the picture of that mask guy...?


 
I have no idea... i don't really care to be honest... it's just a cool pear i found off the internet


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 25, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> another pointless fact. I feel bad for calling you a communist... but uh... you didn't deny kicking babies XD



Lol i can think of kicking people that deserve a kick, babies dont deserve a kick.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 25, 2008)

You can't lick your own elbow.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 25, 2008)

I said nothing about kicking body parts o.o


----------



## Ratte (Jun 25, 2008)

Martin Luther King Jr. was the first person to put lights in Christmas trees.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 25, 2008)

Customs officials once seized what they thought was a pornographic movie entitled games in bed, only to discover that it was all about amusing sick children

I had to put this one in, this one made me chuckle.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 8, 2008)

A 3x3x3 foot hole in the ground has no dirt in it.
People will consume about 13 pounds of dirt in their lifetime by accident.
An apple will always have 5 seeds.
The Durian fruit is so smelly that most Asian cities have a limit to how close you can be to the city to eat it.
The Playboy girl of the month most referenced in popular culture is September.


----------



## Monak (Jul 8, 2008)

If I pissed in a strong pot of coffee you would never know.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 8, 2008)

I once put vegemite on my pancakes :3


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 8, 2008)

My comic book character, Indestructable Guy, hates the narrator.


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 8, 2008)

In Orlando, FL, when you tie an elephant up to a parking meter you must  put money into the parking meter as though you had a car parked there, or risk getting a parking ticket. =3


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 8, 2008)

The city of Ottawa has a law still in the books that it is illegal to drag a dead horse down Young Street... _on sundays_.


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 8, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> In Orlando, FL, when you tie an elephant up to a parking meter you must put money into the parking meter as though you had a car parked there, or risk getting a parking ticket. =3


 

well that's just waaaaaay pointless.

back to topic.  Getting yourself EPIC FAIL'd


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 8, 2008)

In California, it is illegal to swim on dry land. I wonder who attempted that in the first place.


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 8, 2008)

an idiot?


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 8, 2008)

in canada its illegal to shoot big foot 
in wyoming its illegal to laso a fish


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 8, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> in wyoming its illegal to laso a fish


 

heard that one before


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 8, 2008)

the background of this forum is black x.x


edit: it is illegal to hunt whale in kansas ........


----------



## rubixcuber (Jul 8, 2008)

The existance of a set with a number of elements inbetween the integers and the reals is indeterminate under current mathematical axioms.


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 8, 2008)

rubixcuber said:


> The existance of a set with a number of elements inbetween the integers and the reals is indeterminate under current mathematical axioms.


 
i understand some of that but its still mind boggling lol


----------



## rubixcuber (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha, well I don't know what's more pointless than an obscure mathematical fact that's difficult to grasp and doesn't really tell you anything even if you do.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 8, 2008)

You can buy illegal caviar on the black market.


----------



## Data_stalker (Jul 8, 2008)

TELLUS PAY PHONE OP MENU CODE

2727378

TURN OFF PHONE

66666*


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

rice is teh world most grown grain


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 8, 2008)

There are exactly 412 doors in the Whitehouse.


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

there are 293 different ways to make change for a dollar


----------



## maxman87 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ontology is the study of existence.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 8, 2008)

The brain has extreme difficulty to proccess the sound "of". If asked to count the number of times the letter f pops up in a sentence containing the "of" sound at least once, the large majority of people will disregard as many f's as the sound "of" is present.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 8, 2008)

There are 43 quintillion possible combinations for a Rubik's Cube, but only 1 solution.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 8, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> There are 43 quintillion possible combinations for a Rubik's Cube, but only 1 solution.


 
yea take it apart and put it back to geather


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 8, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> yea take it apart and put it back to geather



lol that's cheating and not really considered a solution. (But, I used to do that)


----------



## bane233 (Jul 8, 2008)

men are 4 times more likely to get hit by lightning then women


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 8, 2008)

bane233 said:


> men are 4 times more likely to get hit by lightning then women



The world record for getting hit by lightning the most times in one's lifetime is 7.


----------



## Midnight Silence (Jul 8, 2008)

I pressed a total of 607,893 keys playing stepmania this last weekend.


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 8, 2008)

In Hesperia, CA, there is an International Banana Museum.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 8, 2008)

7 is greater than 6


----------



## Merp (Jul 8, 2008)

WaterBears can survive a decade without water...and the vacuum of space!


----------



## ExTo (Jul 8, 2008)

Women blink twice as often as men.


----------



## Tigneon (Jul 8, 2008)

This one is from driver's ED.

Every 3 secconds, a teenager is involved in a crash...

Sooooo, every 3 seconds, the educator would say:

"BANG, a teenager just crashed."


----------



## Monak (Jul 8, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Women blink twice as often as men.



I am shocked that someone quoted my server post.


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 8, 2008)

It illegal for a woman to drive a car unless her husband is waving a flag in front of it.

it's the law in new orleans XD


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 8, 2008)

In Texas, there was controversy that if a someone rapes child a second time, they should  get the death penalty.


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 8, 2008)

here in colorado it is illegal for  a woman to be out in the streets past 8pm wearing a red dress (though its not enforced)

in washington it is illegal for a man to deflour a virgin even on her wedding night. X.x (im sure that ones not enforced either}

edit : i didnt mean to quote X.X


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 8, 2008)

another louisiana one

You may not tie an alligator to a fire hydrant


----------



## joshstory (Jul 8, 2008)

#1 A Goldfish's attention span is three seconds 
#2 Animals that lay eggs don't have belly buttons 
#3 Beavers can hold their breathe for 45 minutes under water 
#4 Slugs have 4 noses 
#5 Camels have 3 eyelids 
#6 A honey bee can fly at 15mph 
#7 A queen bee can lay 800-1500 eggs per day 
#8 A bee has 5 eyes 
#9 The average speed of a housefly is 4.5 mph 
#10 Mosquitoes are attracted to people who just ate bananas 
#11 Flamingos are pink because they eat shrimp 
#12 Emus and Kangaroos cannot walk backward 
#13 Cats have over 100 vocal chords 
#14 Camel's milk does not curdle 
#15 All porcupines float in water 
#16 The world's termites outweigh the world's humans 10 to 1 
#17 A hummingbird weighs less then a penny 
#18 A jellyfish is 95% water 
#19 Children grow faster in the spring 
#20 Broccoli is the only vegetable that is also a flower 
#21 Almonds are part of the peach family 
#22 Alaska has the highest percentage of people who walk to work 
#23 The San Francisco Cable cars are the only mobile national monument 
#24 The state of Maine has 62 lighthouses 
#25 The only food that does not spoil is honey 
#26 The Hawaiian alphabet only has 12 letters 
#27 A ball of glass will bounce higher then a ball of rubber 
#28 Chewing gum while peeling onions will prevent you from crying 
#29 On average a human will spend up to 2 weeks kissing in his/her lifetime 
#30 Fish have eyelids 
#31 The average human will eat an average of 8 spiders while sleeping 
#32 There is one million ants to every human in the world 
#33 Termites eat through wood two times faster when listening to rock music! 
#34 If you keep a goldfish in a dark room it will eventually turn white 
#35 Elephants only sleep 2 hours a day 
#36 A duck's quack doesn't echo 
#37 A snail breathes through its foot 
#38 Fish cough. 
#39 An ant's smell is stronger then a dog's 
#40 It is possible to lead a cow up stairs but not down 
#41 Shrimp can only swim backward 
#42 Frogs cannot swallow with their eyes open 
#43 A cat's lower jaw cannot move sideways 
#44 The bullfrog is the only animal that never sleeps 
#45 Elephants are capable of swimming 20 miles per day 
#46 Elephants are the only mammal that cannot jump 
#47 Giraffes have no vocal chords 
#48 Cats can hear ultrasound 
#49 Despite its hump...camels has a straight spine 
#50 Mosquitoes have 47 teeth 
#51 There is 63,360 inches in a mile 
#52 11% of people in the world are left-handed 
#53 The average women consumes 6lbs of lipstick in her lifetime 
#54 The average smell weighs 760 nanograms * 
#55 A human brain weighs about 3lbs 
#56 1/4 of the bones in your body are in your feet 
#57 You blink over 10,000,000 times a year 
#58 A sneeze travels out of your nose at 100mph 
#59 Brain waves can be used to power an electric train 
#60 The tongue is the fastest healing part of the body 
#61 Pigs get sunburn 
#62 The lifespan of a taste bud is 10 days 
#63 The average human produces 10,000 gallons of saliva in a lifetime 
#64 Strawberries contain more Vitamin C then oranges 
#65 A one-day weather forecast requires about 10 billion math calculations 
#66 Americans on average eat 18 acres of pizza a day 
#67 There are 18 different animal shapes in the Animal cracker zoo 
#68 The longest one syllable word is "screeched" 
#69 No word in the English language rhymes with month 
#70 A "jiffy" is actually 1/100 of a second 
#71 There is a town called "Big Ugly" in West Virginia 
#72 The average person uses 150 gallons of water per day for personal use 
#73 The average person spends 2 weeks of its life waiting for a traffic light to change 
#74 You share your birthday with 9 million others in the world 
#75 The average person makes 1,140 phone calls per year 
#76 The average person spends 2 years on the phone in his/her lifetime 
#77 No piece of paper can be folded more then 7 times 
#78 Alaska is the most eastern and western state in the US 
#79 There are 119 grooves on the edge of a quarter 
#80 About 18% of Animal owners share their bed with their pet 
#81 Alaska has more caribou then people 
#82 August has the highest percent of births 
#83 Googol is a number (1 followed by 100 zeros) 
#84 Oysters can change genders back and forth 
#85 The Mona Lisa has no eyebrows 
#86 Until the 19th century solid blocks of tea were used as money in Siberia 
#87 A mile on the ocean and a mile on land are not the same distance 
#88 A ten gallon hat holds less then one gallon of liquid 
#89 The average American walks 18,000 steps a day 
#90 The average raindrop falls at 7mph 
#91 There are more telephones than people in Washington D.C. 
#92 Fish can drown 
#93 A Kangaroo can jump 30 feet 
#94 Lizards communicate by doing push-ups 
#95 Squids can have eyeballs the size of volleyballs 
#96 The average American will eat 35,000 cookies in his/her lifetime 
#97 A turkey can run at 20mph 
#98 When the moon is directly over you, you weigh less 
#99 You burn 20 calories an hour chewing gum 
#100 In a year, the average person walks 4 miles making their bed 
#101 About half of all Americans are on a diet at any given time 
#102 A one-minute kiss burns 26 calories 
#103 Frowning burns more calories then smiling 
#104 There are more then 30,000 diets on public record 
#105 You will burn 7% more calories walking on hard dirt then pavement 
#106 You way less at the top of a mountain then sea level 
#107 You burn more calories sleeping then watching TV 
#108 Licking a stamp burns 10 calories 
#109 Smelling apples and/or bananas can help you lose weight 
#110 Frogs never drink 
#111 Only male turkeys gobble 
#112 At birth, a Dalmation is always pure white 
#113 The fastest recorded speed of a racehorse was over 43 mph 
#114 The oldest known animal was a tortoise, which lived to be 152 years old 
#115 Bamboo makes up 99% of a panda's diet 
#116 The largest fish is the whale shark - It can be over 50 feet long and weigh 2 tons 
#117 The starfish is the only animal that can turn its stomach inside out 
#118 Honeybees are the only insects that create a form of food for humans 
#119 The hummingbird is the only bird that can fly backwards 
#120 The only continent without native reptiles or snakes is Antarctica 
#121 The only bird that can swim and not fly is a penguin 
#122 A duck can't walk without bobbing its head 
#123 Beavers were once the size of bears 
#124 Seals sleep only one and a half minutes at a time 
#125 Pigeons have been trained by the U.S. Coast Guard to spot people lost at sea 
#126 A pigeon's feathers are heavier than its bones 
#127 A hummingbird's heart beats 1,400 times a minute 
#128 Dragonflies have six legs but can't walk 
#129 Mosquitos have 47 teeth 
#130 Koala and humans are the only animals with unique fingerprints 
#131 Penguins have an organ above their eyes that converts seawater to fresh water 
#132 A crocodile cannot move its tongue 
#133 Honeybees navigate by using the sun as a compass 
#134 An ant can lift 50 times its own weight 
#135 A single coffee tree produces only about a pound of coffee beans per year 
#136 Strawberries are the only fruits whose seeds grow on the outside 
#137 The city of Los Angeles has three times more automobiles than people 
#138 Hawaii is the only U.S. state that grows coffee 
#139 Hawaii is the only state with one school district 
#140 Holland is the only country with a national dog 
#141 The square dance is the official dance of the state of Washington 
#142 Hawaii is the only U.S. state never to report a temperature of zero degrees F or below 
#143 "Q" is the only letter in the alphabet not appearing in the name of any U.S. state 
#144 Texas is the only state that permits residents to cast absentee ballots from space 
#145 Lake Superior is the world's largest lake 
#146 The smallest county in America is New York County, better known as Manhattan 
#147 Panama is the only place in the world where you can see the sun rise on the Pacific and set on the Atlantic 
#148 The tallest man was 8 ft. 11 in 
#149 Theodore Roosevelt was the only president who was blind in one eye 
#150 The first sport to be filmed was boxing in 1894 
#151 The fastest served ball in tennis was clocked at 154 mph in 1963 
#152 In 1985, the fastest bicyclist was clocked at 154 mph 
#153 The speed limit in NYC was 8 mph in 1895 
#154 Americans spend more than $630 million a year on golf balls 
#155 In 1926, the first outdoor mini-golf courses were built on rooftops in NYC 
#156 Swimming pools in the U.S. contain enough water to cover San Francisco 
#157 The first TV soap opera debuted in 1946 
#158 The first MTV video was "Video Killed the Radio Star," by the Buggles 
#159 The first TV show ever to be put into reruns was "The Lone Ranger" 
#160 One alternative title that had been considered for NBC's hit "Friends" was "Insomnia Cafe" 
#161 The first TV network kids show in the U.S. was "Captain Kangaroo" 
#162 The temperature of the sun can reach up to 15 million degrees fahrenheit 
#163 The first penny had the motto "Mind your own business" 
#164 The first vacuum was so large, it was brought to a house by horses 
#165 Panama is the only place in the world where you can see the sun rise 
#166 Before mercury, brandy was used to fill thermometers 
#167 You have to play ping-pong for 12 hours to lose one pound 
#168 One brow wrinkle is the result of 200,000 frowns 
#169 The first human-made object to break the sound barrier was a whip 
#170 In 1878, the first telephone book ever issued contained only 50 names 
#171 The most sensetive parts of the body are the mouth and the fingertips 
#172 The eye makes movements 50 times every second 
#173 Chinese is the most spoken language in the world 
#174 The world's biggest pyramid is not in Egypt, but in Mexico 
#175 In 1634, tulip bulbs were a form of currency in Holland 
#176 The first bike was called a hobbyhorse 
#177 The first sailing boats were built in Egypt 
#178 The first ballpoint pens were sold in 1945 for $12.00 
#179 The first lighthouse to use electricity was the Statue of Liberty in 1886 
#180 The first VCR was made in 1956 and was the size of a piano 
#181 The first jukebox was located in San Francisco in 1899 
#182 A rainbow can only be seen in the morning or late afternoon 
#183 The Capitol building in Washington DC has 365 steps to represent every day of the year 
#184 The most used letters in the English language are E, T, A, O, I and N 
#185 A male kangaroo is called a Boomer 
#186 A female kangaroo is called a flyer 
#187 There are over 61,000 pizzerias in the U.S 
#188 Antarctica is the driest, coldest, windiest, and highest continent on earth 
#189 The Sahara Desert stretches father than the distance from California to New York 
#190 Thailand means "Land of the Free" 
#191 Popcorn was invented by the American Indians 
#192 Jupiter spins so fast that there is a new sunrise nearly every ten hours 
#193 The year that read the same upside down was 1961. That won't happen again until 6009 
#194 You don't have to be a lawyer to be a Supreme Court Justice 
#195 Eleven of the fifty states are named after and actual person 
#196 If you doubled one penny every day for 30 days, you would have $5, 368, 709 
#197 The first person crossed Niagra Falls by tightrope in 1859 
#198 The US is the largest country named after an actual person (Amerigo Vespucci) 
#199 The largest cheesecake ever-made weighed 57,508 lbs 
#200 The first country to use postcards was Austria 



And ...

First 1000 digits of Pi

3.1415926535 8979323846 2643383279 5028841971 6939937510 5820974944 5923078164 0628620899 8628034825 3421170679 8214808651 3282306647 0938446095 5058223172 5359408128 4811174502 8410270193 8521105559 6446229489 5493038196 4428810975 6659334461 2847564823 3786783165 2712019091 4564856692 3460348610 4543266482 1339360726 0249141273 7245870066 0631558817 4881520920 9628292540 9171536436 7892590360 0113305305 4882046652 1384146951 9415116094 3305727036 5759591953 0921861173 8193261179 3105118548 0744623799 6274956735 1885752724 8912279381 8301194912 9833673362 4406566430 8602139494 6395224737 1907021798 6094370277 0539217176 2931767523 8467481846 7669405132 0005681271 4526356082 7785771342 7577896091 7363717872 1468440901 2249534301 4654958537 1050792279 6892589235 4201995611 2129021960 8640344181 5981362977 4771309960 5187072113 4999999837 2978049951 0597317328 1609631859 5024459455 3469083026 4252230825 3344685035 2619311881 7101000313 7838752886 5875332083 8142061717 7669147303 5982534904 2875546873 1159562863 8823537875 9375195778 1857780532 1712268066 1300192787 6611195909 2164201989


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 8, 2008)

i need to lick more stamps...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 9, 2008)

When it comes to mustelids, penis size does indeed matter because the male must be long enough to penetrate the female.


----------



## joshstory (Jul 9, 2008)

Oysters can change gender at will.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 9, 2008)

Maine is the only 1 syllable state.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 9, 2008)

Texas (that's us! WOOT) was the only US state to have been its own country! *wags tail*


----------



## Kanic (Jul 9, 2008)

You drive on a parkway. And park in a driveway


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 9, 2008)

A severed human head is still alive for 11 seconds. (good to know if it ever happens to you- remind yourself that your dead)


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 9, 2008)

Your stomach produces a new layer of mucus every two weeks so that it doesnâ€™t digest itself.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 9, 2008)

*johstory*: There are a few flaws in those facts, but they rock nonetheless.

#165 Panama is the only place in the world where you can see the sun rise 

No, really? XD

#198 The US is the largest country named after an actual person (Amerigo Vespucci) 

*Facepalm* US imperialism, anyone? USA =/= America. The continent is America, and the continent was named after Vespucci. One would wonder how an _as of yet non-existent_ country could be name after someone who had no bearing on its history whatsoever. 



Monak said:


> I am shocked that someone quoted my server post.



Eh. ?

EDIT: Ooooh I see. Well it was funny!


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 9, 2008)

When you blush, the lining of your stomach turns red too.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 9, 2008)

If you could lay your brain out flat, it'd cover an ironing board.


----------

